# re-purposing an Oberon Case



## anivyl (Nov 12, 2009)

So, I am upgrading from a K2 to a Paperwhite. My oberon case was a very nice purple "roof of heaven" from oberon, and I don't want to give it up. They said, in an email, that they know people have re-purpose it to fit. I am wondering if people have done that and, if you had, can you show me how yours look and any tips and tricks would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

Good question, I also would like to know if there are any methods because I have a few cases that I would like to use for my Paperwhite.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Because the K2 was much smaller *larger!* than the Paperwhite, the only way I can imagine repurposing would be to use Velcro, which I actually did add to one of my Oberon cases to repurpose for something - Fire? iPad Mini? - I forget. Anyway, I think I picked up the heavy duty type that has extra sticky glue on each side. Put the loopy side in the Oberon, the fuzzy side on the device (in case I ever wanted to take it out to use for some reason). You could carefully cut the corner loops off if they bother you. The PW and Voyage are so light, you probably don't even need the heavy duty Velcro, which could probably be a bit scary to remove from either device. I think what I had bought was actually a bit harder to remove than what Oberon had used so it was undoubtedly overkill on my part.

I always preferred the Oberons with the Velcro option anyway, and was sad when they stopped making those.


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

I changed my Oberon for my Voyage from straps to Velcro. Worked out quite well. Lots of pictures and videos on this page

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,207543.0.html


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

Thanks guys! It looks like I'll be doing this then for my Paperwhite (and soon a Voyage as well) I have two Kindle 1 cases, and two kindle 3 cases that I can work on. I'll probably leave the straps in. In fact I might use the bottom two straps for added protection with the Velcro on the back. I'll go take a look at that topic that was posted.

EDIT: I worked on my Kindle 1 case for my Paperwhite. Just bought some Velcro. It was really easy to do. Next I might try adding elastic straps for the Kindle 3 cases. I found some useful youtube videos. I can either try stapling them to the case and use some duct tape over it for added durability or try using some rivets.


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

My velcro sticks with just the adhesive on the velcro. Nothing else needed in case you were curious.


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

Any suggestion on what I can use a DX Oberon cover for?  It's so beautiful and sadly it's been tucked away in a drawer unused for years.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

A journal cover?  I do love Oberons....

Betsy


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

You could use it as a tablet case or journal?


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks, Betsy & MagicalWingLT!  I'll have to look around for something "paperwise" that will fit the dimensions of the cover.


----------

